# partir en fumée



## Deprado

Por favor, cual seria la traducción al español de
"Ainsi, 150.000 km2 de  forêt partent en fumée"

Gracias


----------



## yserien

...xxx km2 de bosque,se queman,incendian,arden cada año. Es como decir "¡ qué horror! xxx km2 de bosque se convierten en humo cada año"


----------



## Deprado

yserien said:


> ...xxx km2 de bosque,se queman,incendian,arden cada año. Es como decir "¡ qué horror! xxx km2 de bosque se convierten en humo cada año"



Merci bcp.


----------



## flowloco

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
*E*xiste t il une expression pour traduire partir en fumée? *M*erci


----------



## maudita

Hola!!!!

esfumarse no te valdría?


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour flowloco,
la traduction de cette expression n'est pas univoque, il faut un contexte.


----------



## Pinairun

Podría ser también "quedarse en agua de borrajas", es decir, quedarse en nada.


----------



## flowloco

pour le contexte ca serait "avant que tes reves ne partent en fumées"
"avant qu'il ne soient reduit en cendre"

Merci pour vos reponses


----------



## chlapec

En dicho contexto, propondría: "antes de que tus sueños *se desvanezcan*"


----------



## Paquita

chlapec said:


> En dicho contexto, propondría: "antes de que tus sueños *se desvanezcan*"



¿y el juego con las cenizas que siguen?


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour
Pues, Paquit&, yo creo que para lo de las cenizas, valdría la traducción literal 
"Antes de que tus sueños queden reducidos a cenizas"
Pero, personalmente, creo que se usaría más la expresión que propone Chlapec, desvanecerse.
Saludos


----------



## CaroBOD

HOla a tod@s, 
Tal vez un poco tarde, pero contestando a Deprado, se utiliza también "los bosques han sido pasto de las llamas". Bueno, mi jefe (ingeniero de montes) lo ha usado en algunos textos sobre incendios forestales. 
Sin más  
Saludos!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Carobod:

Ser pasto de las llamas c'est : être la proie des flammes.

Ce n'est pas la même idée que "partir en fumée"· 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gepo

Hola
Otra opción, como dijo yserien al comienzo del hilo:
-Se transformen/conviertan en humo.
Saludos


----------



## CaroBOD

Oh ok! Merci Gévy!


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> Ser pasto de las llamas c'est : être la proie des flammes.
> 
> Ce n'est pas la même idée que "partir en fumée"·


Hay un caso en lo que las dos expresiones se usan igualmente, cuando algo está destruido en un incendio: 



> : des bateaux *partis en fumée*
> Hier mercredi, un feu accidentel a *détruit *cinq bateaux stationnés devant un dépôt


http://www.sudouest.fr/2012/07/12/des-bateaux-partis-en-fumee-767767-4723.php



> *Un hectare de sous-bois a été détruit*. Enfin, à Niergoux, commune de Riom-ès-Montagnes, un autre incendie s’est déclaré, vers 16?h?30. *Là aussi, un hectare de sous-bois est parti en fumée.*


http://www.lamontagne.fr/auvergne/a...3/31/2-5-ha-sont-partis-en-fumee-1132386.html

Decir que algo "a été la proie des flammes" o "est parti en fumée" viene a ser lo mismo 

En cambio se puede usar "partir en fumée" para algo que no tiene nada que ver con un incendio, es metafórico y las dos expresiones son distintas:


> 100.000 emplois industriels sont partis en fumée depuis 3 ans


 http://www.challenges.fr/economie/2...t-partis-en-fumee-depuis-3-ans-en-france.html



> Facebook : 19 milliards de dollars partis en fumée


http://www.directioninformatique.com/facebook-19-milliards-de-dollars-partis-en-fumee/13867

El sentido entonces es que han desaparecido/se han desvanecido.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Paquita:

Cuando redacté mi mensaje, pensaba en el caso de un incendio, y no, no es lo mismo. El momento es distinto. Y uno es acción, el otro resultado. Tanto en español como en francés. No me parecen sinónimos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> Hola Paquita:
> 
> Cuando redacté mi mensaje, pensaba en el caso de un incendio, y no, no  es lo mismo. El momento es distinto. Y uno es acción, el otro resultado.  Tanto en español como en francés. No me parecen sinónimos.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy







CaroBOD said:


> "los bosques *han sido* pasto de las llamas".






Paquit& said:


> algo *está destruido* en un incendio:
> 
> Decir que algo "*a été* la proie des flammes" o "*est parti* en fumée" viene a ser lo mismo


¿No es resultado?
Nunca he utilizado "sont la proie" que sí es acción pasiva ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Gepo

La expresión "hacerse humo" se usa en sentido metafórico (como sinónimo de "desaparecer", "desvanecerse"), y con ironía en sentido literal (para incendios o similares).
Saludos


----------

